# Will the iPad 3 reduce in price in October due to the iPhone 5 and iPad Mini announ



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

Will the iPad 3 be subject to a price reduction due to the iPad Mini announcement? Is it worth buying an iPad 3 now or waiting a couple of weeks where there might be a potential discount available?


----------



## pmciano (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd think not. You probably won't see any reduction in price until the next comparable iteration of iPad is released. You could always try get a refurb through Apple.


----------

